# Inside 45 Corners



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I am doing a little repair work and i'm trying to finish these 45 inside corners. I am having trouble getting them to come out clean my mud keep ozing onto the other side and its alot to just leave and sand but then i try to mess with it and it looks horriable. How do you guys hand finish inside 45s


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

If you install it correctly you only are coating the edge of the paper and not the center of the angle, this keeps them crisp :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Use a spanker.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use no coat. Don't have to finish the inside. Not that I cant just way faster. Takes a little more time to put on but you can fly through it coating. Perfect angles everytime have not had a problem yet.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10302
For those too lazy to click on the link here's a picture.








I just did a quick little video for you with a sample piece I had in my office.
And by my office I of course mean my bedroom. Who am I kidding!? Im a drywaller. I dont have an office! :laughing: But it sounds more professional. 

Videos uploading right now....Give me about 45 minutes and it will be up.
I'll re-edit this comment and post it in here for you.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the 325 better than the 450. The 450 to me is too bulky to work with. Just my opinion.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> I like the 325 better than the 450. The 450 to me is too bulky to work with. Just my opinion.


Really!? I guess the 325's okay just for uprights and such.
I just prefer the 450. I find it rides out bad corners a little better. Well allot better actually. I dont use the 325 for exactly that reason, too small.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

we use level line. Pretty much the same as no coat..


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya I did a nightmare job and used 8 boxes just of no coat for inside off angles and just putting that much on in one job it saved a lot of stress. That one job would have paid for that scetchy no coat roller we were talking about in that other thread but who knows how it actually works. Didn't want to put up $300 for a test


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, I should have mentioned in the video, there are obviously other companies that make similar products. Here's a few. Depending on your location, im sure a supplier would have at least one of these.

http://www.structus.com/.docs/pg/10465

http://www.usg.com/beadex-flex-tape-flexible-metal-tape-on-corner.html

http://www.no-coat.com/NO-COAT/ARCHITECTS/Products/ULTRAFLEX/

http://store.straitflex.com/product_p/amf-100-c.htm

There's a few options for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> Ya I did a nightmare job and used 8 boxes just of no coat for inside off angles and just putting that much on in one job it saved a lot of stress. That one job would have paid for that scetchy no coat roller we were talking about in that other thread but who knows how it actually works. Didn't want to put up $300 for a test


Hahaha! Ya, I forget what that thing was called. I tried calling them...
I don't think I ever got through.
"Not a turd product" haha. What a joke.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

By hand I'd coat one side per day. After roughing the mud in close to how you want it carefully final wipe with your knife angled like this, useing the side of the knife to clean the other side at the same time. I use a 6" knife. Took the pic at my desk with a piece of paper and an old 4. It takes practice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I am doing a little repair work and i'm trying to finish these 45 inside corners. I am having trouble getting them to come out clean my mud keep ozing onto the other side and its alot to just leave and sand but then i try to mess with it and it looks horriable. How do you guys hand finish inside 45s


 take a 8'' or 10'' broad knife to clean the oozing off the other side ..Stay tight to the crease..same process on skim coat ..Then sand! Don't leave too much mud in the crease ..Ya almost want the crease of the tape showing ...We are talking paper...Right??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really!? I guess the 325's okay just for uprights and such.
> I just prefer the 450. I find it rides out bad corners a little better. Well allot better actually. I dont use the 325 for exactly that reason, too small.


Try some of this stuff PT, goes buy the name of mid flex.

To some it's each their own. 2bjr likes the no coat better, well I prefer the midflex. But,,, 2bjr tends to do most of the installing, well I do the coating,,,, so the no-coat is easier to install, but the mid-flex is better to coat, so hence the difference in opinions.

Plus I could be wrong:whistling2: but, the 450 no-coat is more meant for peaks, it's more easy to keep mud from the apex/point, well the 325 is meant for uprights etc... were stress and movement may be less,,,,, makes sense to me:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

325 for us. If we have some bad corners ( not very often) the 450 can save ur arse. 450 is also pretty pricy,only use if you really need. If its already taped and ur not going to redo then use hotmud and a rubber knife and cove it


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will keep this in mind for future reference. Right now i didnt have to pull the corner out. Im just fixing a crack in it for now. You guys should look up roll pro its pretty good.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> we use level line. Pretty much the same as no coat..


I use Level Line too. It is made by Nocoat. Great stuff:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Try some of this stuff PT, goes buy the name of mid flex.
> 
> To some it's each their own. 2bjr likes the no coat better, well I prefer the midflex. But,,, 2bjr tends to do most of the installing, well I do the coating,,,, so the no-coat is easier to install, but the mid-flex is better to coat, so hence the difference in opinions.
> 
> Plus I could be wrong:whistling2: but, the 450 no-coat is more meant for peaks, it's more easy to keep mud from the apex/point, well the 325 is meant for uprights etc... were stress and movement may be less,,,,, makes sense to me:yes:


Ya, i've been to check that stuff out! I've seen you mention it before 2buck. And ya you're right, 450 is meant usually for peaks or high pressure areas, but I just like working with it more than the 325.
325 would be usually for less stress and movement but I never supply any material, I just give the contractors or my clients a list of material.
So what do I care if 450's a little more expensive!? lol.
Just means they have stronger upright corners. lol.

I'll try the midflex though. It looks cool! lol


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, i've been to check that stuff out! I've seen you mention it before 2buck. And ya you're right, 450 is meant usually for peaks or high pressure areas, but I just like working with it more than the 325.
> 325 would be usually for less stress and movement but I never supply any material, I just give the contractors or my clients a list of material.
> So what do I care if 450's a little more expensive!? lol.
> Just means they have stronger upright corners. lol.
> ...


 Ur a lucky man PT not having the hastle of the materials 2 pay:thumbsup:
That last house i did(The 1 in the video) cost me about £800 in materials and that was with the contractor supplying the 8 boxes of no-coat And i will get payed about june i think unless he needs something done!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Ur a lucky man PT not having the hastle of the materials 2 pay:thumbsup:
> That last house i did(The 1 in the video) cost me about £800 in materials and that was with the contractor supplying the 8 boxes of no-coat And i will get payed about june i think unless he needs something done!!


Really? That sucks bro...
Well, just refuse to pay for stuff. lol. I guess it depends on where you are.
But around here, I just tell my contractors or clients that its up to them to supply the material. That way I don't make a mark-up on the material.
Everyone I know who supplies material around these parts only does so because they add a percentage on top and profit off of it.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

looking back to the beginning of this thread and seeing that box of beadex off \ bead brings back bad memories,i won't ever be useing that product again.whether it's g/c. ,h/o,or me supplying it'll be 450 on the job.it can run a true line regardless of conditions,reasonable conditions.i'll post a couple of pics of what works for me appl.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

if i forget to go to the job without my old spice,i'll need to try moores method,it looked good too.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha!!! That made me laugh Bernie!
Old spice!? That's awesome!
I've tried Moore's method and it works pretty well too.

And ya, thanks for agreeing. I find 450's the best as well. Give's a damn near perfect line every time!

And hey!! I received the products you sent me! Thanks allot bro! I appreciate it! 
That bronze patina seems pretty bad ass! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

b said:


> if i forget to go to the job without my old spice,i'll need to try moores method,it looked good too.


 Not my method b mitch... I learned the tin snips trick from 2buck.. 
We need rollers B mitch:yes: On the off angles I make do... but on the outside 90s ...really need no-coat roller to get em right...imo..

Old spice aye.... how about right guard??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Not my method b mitch... I learned the tin snips trick from 2buck..
> We need rollers B mitch:yes: On the off angles I make do... but on the outside 90s ...really need no-coat roller to get em right...imo..
> 
> Old spice aye.... how about right guard??


Outside 90's with no-coat?
Why not just use a bead Moore?
I hardly ever use no-coat on my outside 90's. We did this week but thats only because I was short a stick of bead and we still had some 450 left over. lol


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

moore said:


> Not my method b mitch... I learned the tin snips trick from 2buck..
> We need rollers B mitch:yes: On the off angles I make do... but on the outside 90s ...really need no-coat roller to get em right...imo..
> 
> Old spice aye.... how about right guard??


 i hear ya moore ,it is a little trickier


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

looking forward to see what kind of finish you create with those products pt.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Outside 90's with no-coat?
> Why not just use a bead Moore?
> I hardly ever use no-coat on my outside 90's. We did this week but thats only because I was short a stick of bead and we still had some 450 left over. lol


 Same here...run out of bead ...I use whatevers in the truck... YOU seen my truck??? I got whatever!!! lol!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> looking forward to see what kind of finish you create with those products pt.


Thanks man! I look forward to it too!
I picked up some Venetian plaster from Home Depot as well. Actually it's sort of similar to that patina colour, but with a little more orange.
I look forward to working with all this stuff.



moore said:


> Same here...run out of bead ...I use whatevers in the truck... YOU seen my truck??? I got whatever!!! lol!!!!


haha! I hear ya! And you seen my truck! Same here.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i think i'm going to be using the indiana limestone on my present job,fireplace.this house has 4 of them,ones eletric .i've only used the limestone finish once.my own,i'm looking forward to changing the appl.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> i think i'm going to be using the indiana limestone on my present job,fireplace.this house has 4 of them,ones eletric .i've only used the limestone finish once.my own,i'm looking forward to changing the appl.


Hmmm! Look forward to seeing some pictures Bernie!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

the first time i used it i appl. over ireguler surface of sheet 90,this time ,finer finish.sculpture in this house also.mother loon with young one on it's back.have to complete all finishing first.alota work in this one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice man! Well I definitely can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really? That sucks bro...
> Well, just refuse to pay for stuff. lol. I guess it depends on where you are.
> But around here, I just tell my contractors or clients that its up to them to supply the material. That way I don't make a mark-up on the material.
> Everyone I know who supplies material around these parts only does so because they add a percentage on top and profit off of it.


 Yea we usually work with the sqm floor area and the price covers the lot! But with that big house it was time and lime(Time and materials) as it was a f*cker of a thing Dont get me wrong i have a mark up on the materials but it could b june before i c any cash comin my way and thats sittin at over £5000! I do believe its time 2 look elswhere for work:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Yea we usually work with the sqm floor area and the price covers the lot! But with that big house it was time and lime(Time and materials) as it was a f*cker of a thing Dont get me wrong i have a mark up on the materials but it could b june before i c any cash comin my way and thats sittin at over £5000! I do believe its time 2 look elswhere for work:thumbsup:


Ya, I hate waiting to get paid.
Although lately I've been building a bit of a cash flow so Im not hurting as much while waiting.
And at least you make a few bucks from the material! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

b said:


> the first time i used it i appl. over ireguler surface of sheet 90,this time ,finer finish.sculpture in this house also.mother loon with young one on it's back.have to complete all finishing first.alota work in this one.


Maybe you can help PT sculpture a Moose or a really big nickle. That would go over really well where he lives,,,, he will become rich


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe you can help PT sculpture a Moose or a really big nickle. That would go over really well where he lives,,,, he will become rich


"Maybe you can help PT sculpture a moose"? Seriously? Where did you learn to spoke 2buck? "Sculpt". It's Sculpt. 
Maybe you can help PT sculpt a moose! :yes:

And for your info! B,Mitch has already been tons of helped!
We've spoken on the phone several times! He was nice enough to call me and offer me great insight into moose sculpting techniques! 
Also sent me some little samples of Venetian plaster! :yes:
He's a good fellow our B,Mitch!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Seriously? Where did you learn to spoke 2buck? "


It's speak not spoke:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bmitch is a true artist! I envy his work!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's speak not spoke:whistling2:


That was the joke 2buck! :yes:



moore said:


> bmitch is a true artist! I envy his work!:yes:


He is!! I agree! Very talented man!
And you can tell when speaking to him on the phone that he is very passionate about what he does! He's a solid dude!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That was the joke 2buck! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of grammar PT, I've never seen anyone use as many exclamation points as you!! It's like they're going outta style!!! After every sentence!! It's like you're always yelling!! Or really excited!!

Lol...


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, and for my off angle uprights I use trim tex....seems to working ok. Just started using that 350/450 stuff for top off angles...i find it a bit cumbersome when trying to lay a 50 ft angle alone...but once it's in place, guiddy up.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Speaking of grammar PT, I've never seen anyone use as many exclamation points as you!! It's like they're going outta style!!! After every sentence!! It's like you're always yelling!! Or really excited!!
> 
> Lol...


What! The! Hell! Are! You! Talking! About!?
:laughing: I am very excited!
I never yell :no: no sir.



getplastered said:


> Oh, and for my off angle uprights I use trim tex....seems to working ok. Just started using that 350/450 stuff for top off angles...i find it a bit cumbersome when trying to lay a 50 ft angle alone...but once it's in place, guiddy up.


Ya I hear ya! It's not fun when you're trying to do a cathedral yourself. Sometimes i'll just cut them into smaller pieces. Depending. I generally try to keep them all one piece but sometimes it's hard.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What! The! Hell! Are! You! Talking! About!?
> :laughing: I am very excited!
> I never yell :no: no sir.
> 
> ...


Love the periods.........lol


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What! The! Hell! Are! You! Talking! About!?
> :laughing: I am very excited!
> I never yell :no: no sir.
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid to try, or ? Or even ;. ... Works great for pause and effect!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Don't be afraid to try, or ? Or even ;. ... Works great for pause and effect!


Know what else works great for pause and effect!?.......















































































Never finishing a train of thought. :jester: :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

I absolutely love doing 45's since no coat and strait flex became available... Though I prefer no coat. I


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I absolutely love doing 45's since no coat and strait flex became available... Though I prefer no coat. I


Same here bro!!


----------

